# live-usbstick unter windows erstellen

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich habe vor einen Gentoo live-usbstick unter windows zu erstellen. Wie muss ich dabei vorgehen? - Ich finde viele Anleitungen. Die funktionieren allerdings nur mit Linux.

----------

## bmahler

Bin gerade eben doch noch auf etwas brauchbares gestoßen:

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-gentoo-20070-install/

Werde dieser Anleitung mal folgen und berichten  :Wink:  .

edit: Kann ich der software überhaupt trauen? Ich bin nach dem Lesen skeptisch und möchte jetzt doch nicht einfach drauflosprobieren...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Warum sollst du der nicht trauen können?

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

Das ist scheinbar neuer. Probiers einfach aus, was soll passieren?

Sebastian

----------

## bell

Am einfachsten geht es mit UNetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

Gibt es sogar für Windows.

Am einfachsten ein aktuelles Gentoo-ISO runterladen und als Quelle nutzen.

----------

## bmahler

Ich habe den universal-usb-installer mit dem gentoo minimal-iso ausprobiert. Funktionierte sofort ohne Probleme.

----------

